# 13.1-RC 3 and xterm



## mendenlama (Apr 16, 2022)

Trying out 13.1-RC2 and RC3 in a virtual machine, I installed xorg and see now that the default settings of xterm have changed. With Ctrl + left/right mouse click you generally get an options menu (with either "Menu Options" or "VT Fonts"). Now it looks different:
FreeBSD 13.0:


13.1-RC3 (edited from the above, just to show the effect):

Is there a simple setting to get the "normal" behaviour?


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Apr 17, 2022)

mendenlama said:


> Ctrl



Left or right Control key?



> a virtual machine



VirtualBox?


----------



## mendenlama (Apr 18, 2022)

Yes, I use virtualbox. And it's the left Ctrl key. I know the mouse is released by hitting the right Ctrl key and does allow virtualbox adjustments.

By the way, I am using the pkg-install for getting xorg including xterm. So it might be a compile time setting that changed in the meantime. On the 13.0 machine I am using right now the xterm standard setting has a smaller window by default and the colour scheme is white background and black foreground. In the 13.1-RC install the window size is bigger and xterm has a black background. So just by the visual appearance I know that something is different in the precompiled binary now.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Apr 18, 2022)

No problem here with 13.1-RC3:



<https://www.freshports.org/x11/xterm/#packages> `372` in latest and quarterly for `FreeBSD:13:amd64`.

A different guest with the same versions of FreeBSD and xterm, again, no problem:


----------



## mendenlama (Apr 18, 2022)

A few moments ago, I have tried how the upgrading process works. It began with 12.3-Release --> upgrade to 13.0-Release --> upgrade to 13.1-RC3. The xterm now looks like this:



The graphical environment is x11-wm/lxqt, font size and colours have been modified by me (black background, font: Dejavu Sans Mono, size: 11).
Now xterm obviously works like expected. Version number is 372. Not sure what happened before.


----------



## mendenlama (Apr 18, 2022)

Now I have found a way to replicate this behaviour:  It happens from patching a 13.0-Release to 13.0-Release p11 with freebsd-update. Here a test with a barely configured fluxbox (installed in a virtualbox vm):

I hit the left Ctrl + right mouse button and get only the "VT" header, not the menu options. The same with Ctrl + left mouse button: there it is only the "Main" header, no menu options.

What I did:
Installing 13.0-Release
freebsd-update fetch (then install)
installing X + fluxbox and some additional packages like firefox, a screenshot tool (flameshot) and so on.
freebsd-version says:


```
[peter@kleinerna:~]$ freebsd-version -kru
13.0-RELEASE-p11
13.0-RELEASE-p11
13.0-RELEASE-p11
```

After the upgrade to 13.1-RC3 it looks normal again.


----------

